# Skin Issue?? HELP



## Candace (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi! I am new to this forum and it has been very helpful. I have an 11 month old V that is starting what appears to be a skin problem. It started off as 2 bumps on her upper back. They are scabbed over and her hair is missing on the spots but the hair around it is raised. Now the other day I noticed two more....One on each "butt cheek". One is still a bump and looks similar to the ones on her back. However, the other one I looked at today and I moved the hair to view the spot and the hair just came right off. It was bleeding and was just skin. I am not sure what to do....I have an appt with my vet tomorrow but thought I would see if anyone had issues like this or any suggestions. I read online that dogs can get an allergy to bones, but not sure if that could be it. Emma (V) has been in and out of the vet the last few months with various issues. As an owner I am frustrated because I thought V's didn't have medical issues. Hopefully this isn't a big issue to deal with! Any tips would be VERY HELPFUL!!!


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

My first V has sensitive skin. My vet suggested that I wash him with Hexadene shampoo 2-3 times a week. He also has outer ear problems every so often where he has to take antibiotics. I've also had to watch his diet to make sure he didn't have any food allergies. I don't know of any breed that is free from skin problems.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Candace - sounds like you may be experiencing a similar skin issue I had with my V. Check out this thread http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1007.msg6824.html#msg6824 - it may offer some further insight and solutions. Hope it helps. I'd be interested to see how the skin issue progresses - keep us posted.
G

PS - thanks to Crazy Kian for passing on the thread


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Candace--Let us know what you find out from your vet. Your situation sounds very similar to a skin issue we have been fighting for 2 yrs in our mini-dachshund. It is always attributed to allergies, but nothing has eliminated the issue. Moxie is already on grain-free food & some liquid supplement from the vet. Those 2 things have improved the condition of her coat, but we are always battling something related to her coat/skin. Good Luck


----------



## Candace (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I went to our vet today and he said that Emma has a very typical puppy skin-type infection. He said it is nothing to be concerned about at this point. She is going to be on an antibiotic for a few days and he also gave me a medicated type shampoo to use. I can't remember the name of it specifically....I don't have the bottle infront of me at the moment. But the vet said to apply a small amount on the spots, leave on for 5-10 minutes then rub off. I am going to do her entire body to jump start it. So I am glad that the report was good!  It's amazing how our dogs become like our children....We worry and want the best for them!


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

Luke first got the same bumps around 5 or 6 months. A few, then a LOT! We freaked out, took him to the vet. He thought that it may have been related to the mothers immunity finaly "running out" and the body became more succeptible. He got a round of antibiotics, and benadryl but the vet wasn't very concerned. The bumps improved but didn't completely go away. We decided to call the breeder and explained everything. They we not concerned at all, that it is common, and they kinda grown out of it. Luke is 10 months now, we have not done any further treatments, we only use hypoallergenic puppy shampoo to bathe him once a week. He usually has 1 to 3 bumps total. He doesnt seem bothered by them, no itch, no infection. 
I look at it as the same kind of bumps or acne humans can have at any given time, remember our skin has all sorts of bacteria on it at all times. Even babies get acne and heat rashes and such, not a big deal!


----------

